# Eclipse Hex 5 Filter Baffle (Help)



## strictlyninja (Apr 24, 2011)

I am sure this has been explained, but how do you Betta owners that also have the Eclipse Hex 5 aquarium baffle the filter?

I was thinking about buying some hermit crab sponges and cutting a piece and wedging it in the filter somehow so it slows down the flow.

I cut some plastic and placed it inside the filter where the water flows out, so that only 2 small slits were open to allow water to pour put. But all the backed up water seemed to increase the flow of water that poured out.

So far my betta has learned to avoid the area where the water falls completely. But I would like to slow the flow down somehow. I am still scratching my head trying to figure it out.:dunno:


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Water follows the path of least resistance meaning: when you baffle a filter if you use too much of whatever you are planning on using, the water will flow around it and may become more turbulant ( bigger water surface flow than what it was originally). So, since water follows the path of least resistance for a 5 gallon Hex tank you might want to try using the sponge that you are talking about or maybe looking at some other filter media like floss. Floss is not as dense as sponge. The water flow should go through the floss and slow down the water current, as well. If you don't like or want to use floss look for something that will allow the water current to continue to flow through without creating a backup condition in or around the filter. Just another thought/opinion.


----------



## strictlyninja (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks luvmybetta. Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated. I will try the sponge out first and see how that works. If it just makes conditions worse or doesn't make a difference, I may have to try the floss method next.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Floss, foam, filter pad, sponge. You can even customize your own filter media for your own personal needs and not use the manufactured cartridge that came with the tank.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

check out pewpew gallery she has a pic up on it..thats how i did mine .. not fun...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I got one of these packs, and use the black sponge for a baffle. it's thin, so a bit easier to cram into place, but still slows down the flow nicely


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont think the eclipse is the same as the marineland...is it? Bah, I dont even really know. But yes, I do have a thread floating around with pics on how I baffled, though its unconventional because I have no access to sponge. After a while of use it slows by itself, which is nice.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> I dont think the eclipse is the same as the marineland...is it? Bah, I dont even really know. But yes, I do have a thread floating around with pics on how I baffled, though its unconventional because I have no access to sponge. After a while of use it slows by itself, which is nice.


yes .. its the same tank .... its called Marineland Eclipse 5 Hex ... Eclipse is where the bio wheel technology came from


----------



## strictlyninja (Apr 24, 2011)

A lot of useful tips. I crammed some hermit crab sponges into the filter where the water exits, The ones you soak to let the crabs drink water from. That seemed to slow the water down a bit. I would say it slowed it down by 30%-40%. Which is not bad.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Aquarium foam works well too. It's baffled mine by at least 80%. (not a hex filter, but still good progress)


----------

